# Audi A3 8L 19x.5 Wheels... FK Sport Edition Plus



## Wookies-dont-Lose (Jun 6, 2008)

*Audi A3 8L 19x8.5 Wheels... FK Sport Edition Plus*

a couple of crap pics....












































8mm spacers front.... 20mm rear..8


_Modified by Wookies-dont-Lose at 4:52 AM 7-24-2008_


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

i think they are a bit too big for the car


----------



## damyano84 (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: Audi A3 8L 19x.5 Wheels... FK Sport Edition Plus (Wookies-dont-Lose)*

Wow these wheel in your A3 seem much larger than uprights on my S3
especially for the spacers, I in my S3 with spacers from 20mm behind are still very inward and front are flush with spacers of 16 mm
this is my nice car


----------



## trev0006vw (Jun 30, 2008)

nice wheels


----------



## Wookies-dont-Lose (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (trev0006vw)*

Hi,
A couple more pics with the crap phone... but better than the first ones..
I agree 19s are a bit big, but I got a great deal.. so I couldn't pass it up..
8mm spacers in the front... NO spacers in the rear... gotta buy bolts.. decided to run 15mm in the rears instead of the 20mm ( too much rub).




























_Modified by Wookies-dont-Lose at 4:02 AM 7-24-2008_


----------



## Wookies-dont-Lose (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: Audi A3 8L 19x.5 Wheels... FK Sport Edition Plus (damyano84)*



damyano84 said:


> Wow these wheel in your A3 seem much larger than uprights on my S3
> especially for the spacers, I in my S3 with spacers from 20mm behind are still very inward and front are flush with spacers of 16 mm
> 
> what tires wheel sizes u running ?


----------



## damyano84 (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: Audi A3 8L 19x.5 Wheels... FK Sport Edition Plus (Wookies-dont-Lose)*

225/35-19 91Y PIRELLI PZERO NERO


----------



## damyano84 (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: (Wookies-dont-Lose)*

I think you did well to remove the spacers behind and make smaller, because as they had first tuch everywhere 
You have a beautiful color in A3, if I was the S3 of this color, i bought now ... 
What internal color u have? I have the RECARO ICE leather


----------



## qksilva (Aug 24, 2005)

*Re: (damyano84)*

are those the fk wheels?
what are those called and where can I get some?


----------



## D.C. Design (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: (qksilva)*

too big for the a3


----------

